
Privacy Tool UBlock (Not UBlock Origin) Adds User Tracking Feature - martey
https://soylentnews.org/article.pl?sid=18/05/17/028245
======
iopuy
A quick run down of some simple browser based extensions to give you back some
semblance of privacy:

    
    
        1. uBlock Origin - best open source ad blocker
        2. Ghostery - stops you from being tracked as much as possible
        3. Chrome UA Spoofer - Use chrome but set the user agent to firefox, this way custom exploits target the wrong browser saving you from being pwned
        4. HTTPS Everywhere - Defualts sites to https if possible
    

I'd also recommend everyone pick up a copy of The Transparent Society
([https://amzn.to/2Lapjw7](https://amzn.to/2Lapjw7)) as it goes into depth on
individual privacy and the right to access information about those in control
of society.

